# Beckham Injury



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

My brother had this sent to him by a mate last night,not sure how true it is......


> "I'm on an Arsenal mailing list and one guy on it claims to be a good friend of Ashley Cole. Now this guy has told the list stuff before that he said he heard from Ashley and a lot of it has turned out to be true.
> Anyway his latest story today is that Ashley went in to the United dressing room after Saturdays match to commiserate with his English team mates. Rio Ferdinand quickly ushered him out saying that there was a major row. Apparently Rio told Cole that Ferguson was giving Beckham a right going over and said to him "Ashley Cole made you look a right cnut".
> Beckham replied "well, Wenger has made you look a bigger cnut, yet again".With that Ferguson picked up a boot and fired it at him. When Cole walked in to the dressing room, Neville and Scholes were holding Beckham up against the wall and a couple of others were holding back Ferguson." I don't know how true this is, but it is more believable than the "kicked a boot" story. Have you ever kicked a boot, it's hard raise it off the ground never mind get the power to injure someone. If it's true I could see Beckham out the door in the summer.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I'd take a slap and abuse from Fergie for Beckhams salary. 

Didums.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I duuno what the fuss is all about - the injury after-all was to is head........ain't no big deal.

;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Think I believe Beckhams story!


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

David thereâ€™s a peg waiting for you at the Arsenal dressing room now!


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Things aren't that bad !


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Actualy what happened was... That Fergie bent the boot around three other players and hitting Beckham right in the top corner of his head. It is said that he practices around 3 hours per day at this. Sooner or later its bound to pay off even if its not on the best side of the dressing.

The Toon only team in Europe . We've won game and were going to win it. That's according to the local press up here...

Dream on....... :-/


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Things aren't that bad !


Weâ€™ll see


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Umm.

I insure Mr B.

Don't believe everything you hear.

That cut has an effect on more than just football.

Nuff said.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Howay the lads [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Umm.
> 
> That cut has an effect on more than just football.
> 
> Nuff said.


Come on then tell us Giles


----------

